# Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....



## jochen (2. Apr. 2006)

Hallo...

Da jetzt die Pflanzzeit immer näher rückt sollte dieses Umfrage doch für etwas "Gesprächstoff" sorgen...

Um so mehr interessiert mich das Thema, da ich unseren neu angelegten Teich bepflanzen möchte. Wir wollten gewaschenen Sand 2-3mm. Körnung als Bodensubstrat verwenden.

Was habt ihr als Substrat genommen?

habt ihr eure Pflanzen in Körben?....
wenn ja habt ihr eure Körbe mit etwas ausgekleidet?

in Eimern....
oder direkt in das Substrat gepflanzt?

habt ihr eure Pflanzen gegen wühlende Fische gesichert, wenn ja wie..?
Wir selbst möchten Sarasas, Bitterlinge, Gründlinge, Orfen und ein paar Krebse einsetzen. Vielleicht noch einen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen und dazu passend einen Sonnenbarsch.. 

Sicher kann man diese Fragen nicht verallgemeinen, der eine Teichfreund hat ein Koibecken, der andere einen reinen Naturteich, der nächste schwebt in der Mitte zu denen ich mich zählen würde.

Natürlich gibt es auch bei den Pflanzen gravierende Unterschiede.
Als kleine Hilfe habe ich eine Liste erstellt zu denen Pflanzen die wir gerne in unseren Teich haben möchten, vielleicht fällt euch zu der ein oder anderen Pflanze ein Tipp ein den ich befolgen sollte.
(zB. diese Pflanze in das Substrat, die andere in Kübeln.)

Unterwasserpflanzen

__ Wasserstern
__ Hornkraut
__ Papageienfeder
Ähriges __ Tausendblatt
__ Laichkraut
__ Wasserhahnenfuß

Schwimmpflanzen

__ Froschbiss
__ Krebsschere
__ Seekanne
im Sommer Wasserhyazinthe und __ Muschelblume
und eine Seerose (Charles de Meurville) die schon im Teich steht.

Flachwasserzone

__ Schwanenblume
Tannenwedel
__ Goldkeule
__ Pfeilkraut
__ Zwergrohrkolben

Sumpfbereich

Sumpfkalla
__ Sumpfdotterblume
Nadelsimse
gelbe __ Schwertlilie
Kardinals Lobelie
__ Fieberklee
__ Hechtkraut
graue Teichsimse
__ Wassernabel
__ Pfennigkraut
Bachehrenpreis

PS:

unser Teich hat eine Gesamtfläche von 15m² und davon...
ca. 3m² Flachwasserzone 20-35cm. Tiefe
ca. 4,5m² Sumpfzone 5-20cm. Tiefe
ein Podest für die Seerose 65cm. Tiefe
ca. 1m² Tiefe von 90 cm vielleicht hätte da eine Unterwasserpflanze Platz.

der Rest fällt zu einer Tiefe von 1,5m ab.


----------



## Doris (2. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo Jochen

Zu den Pflanzen lass ich mal andere was sagen, aber was das Thema Moderlischen angeht...
Wir haben im letzten Frühjahr ca. 16 Moderliesen eingesetzt. Später dann 3 __ Sonnenbarsche, um der Vermehrungsrate der fleissigen Fische Einhalt zu gebieten. Leider ist es uns nicht so recht gelungen. Die vermehren sich auf Teufel komm raus. Wir haben __ Moderlieschen in jeder Grösse bei uns im Teich (sogar der Winter konnte sie nicht stoppen) Also ich denke mit *einem *Sonnenbarsch wirst du der Vermehrungswut der Liesen kaum Einhalt gebieten können. Ein Vorteil ist jedoch, dass sie doch recht klein bleiben, und somit den Teich nicht ganz so schnell füllen. Trotz allem würde ich wieder Moderlieschen in unseren Teich setzen


----------



## jochen (2. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hi Doris...

Wenn ich mehrere __ Sonnenbarsche einsetze, laufe ich da nicht in Gefahr, das ich weniger kleine Lieschen habe , aber dafür viele kleine *Barschbabys*?.....:?

Ich würde liebend gerne drei __ Barsche einsetzen, ich habe nur Angst das damit der Spies umgedreht wird....


----------



## Doris (2. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hi Jochen
Ach ja, daran muss man ja auch noch denken. Das hatte ich ganz vergessen  
 Wir haben im letzten Jahr keinen (sichtbaren) Barschnachwuchs gehabt. Aber das kann ja in diesem Jahr erfolgen. Dann vielleicht doch erst mal "klein" anfangen. Aufstocken kann man ja immer noch


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo Doris



			
				Doris schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Pflanzen lass ich mal andere was sagen, aber was das Thema Moderlischen angeht...
> Wir haben im letzten Frühjahr ca. 16 Moderliesen eingesetzt. Später dann 3 __ Sonnenbarsche, um der Vermehrungsrate der fleissigen Fische Einhalt zu gebieten. Leider ist es uns nicht so recht gelungen. Die vermehren sich auf Teufel komm raus. Wir haben __ Moderlieschen in jeder Grösse bei uns im Teich (sogar der Winter konnte sie nicht stoppen) Also ich denke mit *einem *Sonnenbarsch wirst du der Vermehrungswut der Liesen kaum Einhalt gebieten können. Ein Vorteil ist jedoch, dass sie doch recht klein bleiben, und somit den Teich nicht ganz so schnell füllen. Trotz allem würde ich wieder Moderlieschen in unseren Teich setzen



Ich möchte mir jetzt im Frühjahr auch Moderlieschen und __ Stichlinge in den Teich setzen. Von jeder Art ca. 10 Stück. Soll ich dazu gleich 4-5 Sonnenbarsche dazusetzen oder erst später ?

Aber Züchten die Sonnenbarsche nicht selbst auch. Wieviele hast du denn jetzt ?

Liebe Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Dr.J (2. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo,

Ich habe neben meinen __ Moderlieschen __ Stichlinge im Einsatz. Da Stichlinge Räuber sind, hält sich meine Moderlieschen Babyflut ziemlich in Grenzen. Ich habe diese Kombination nun schon mehrere Jahre und kann nur positives berichten. Ein Sonnenbarsch ist meines Erachtens nicht unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## Dodi (2. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo Jochen!

Also, wir haben, da wir einen Koiteich haben, nur in der Flachwasserzone "Substrat", d. h. relativ groben Kies.
Hier wachsen die Pflanzen direkt, ohne Körbe - bis auf die Seerose - und das tun diese teilweise mehr, als uns lieb ist.
Im Nachhinein betrachtet, würde ich einige Pflanzen doch lieber in Pflanzkörbe setzen, da diese sich einfach zu stark ausbreiten!
Im 1. Jahr hatten wir die Flachwasserzone vom Hauptteich komplett abgeschottet mit einer Schicht aus Feldsteinen und an diese eine Lage __ Iris gesetzt - da kam kein Fisch herein, um die Pfanzen zu beschädigen. - Letztes Jahr haben wir das jedoch geändert, unsere Koi haben in der Pflanzzone eigentlich keinen Schaden angerichtet. Nur in der Laichzeit waren sie wie wild, und da gab es einige Pflanzenteile, die dann herumschwammen.

Meine Erfahrungen zu den von Dir aufgeführten Pflanzen, die ich kenne und auch schon im Teich habe/hatte:

_ Hornkraut:_ 
vermehrt sich stark, muss öfters mal abgefischt werden.

_ Papageienfeder:_ 
treibt mit der Zeit irre Ausläufer! Schon eine Pflanze kann in 2 Sommern einen Oberflächenbereich von ca. 1,5 m3 bedecken! Ist aber ein wunderschönes Kraut, läßt sich durch abreißen gut eindämmen.

_ Seekanne:_
Achtung: nur in Pflanzgefäße (am besten Eimer oder so), sie wuchert sonst fast den gesamten Teich zu! Würde ich mir nicht noch mal in den Teich pflanzen.

_Wasserhyazinthe u.  Muschelblume:_
Schöne Schwimmpflanzen, machen keine Probleme - könnten höchstens mal Teile davon im Skimmer landen, also hier Achtung!
Müssen leider jedes Jahr neu gekauft werden, Überwintern im Haus o. ä. ist mir noch nicht gelungen, ach, und die Hayzinthe hat bei mir leider noch nie geblüht, ist aber dennoch hübsch!

_Tannenwedel:_
Achtung: wuchert sehr! Würde ich auch versuchen, vielleicht an 2 Stellen im Teich in größere Gefäße (Schüssel o. ä.) zu pflanzen.

_Sumpfkalla:_
Von denen würde ich einige in Gefäße setzen. Vermehren sich auch recht gut.

_ Sumpfdotterblume:_
Kann ohne Gefäß eingesetzt werden, wuchert nicht.

_Simsen:_
Wuchert auch sehr - würde ich ebenfalls in ein Gefäß setzen. Da der Wurzelballen sehr groß wird, läßt sich die Pflanze nur mit großer Mühe wieder ausreißen/ausgraben.

_Gelbe  Schwertlilie:_
Bekommt Wahnsinnswurzeln, die nur noch mit Spitzhacke entfernt werden können. Würde ich deshalb auch lieber bändigen, in dem ich sie in Gefäße setze.

So, ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir etwas helfen. 
Der Teich soll ja schön bewachsen sein, aber nicht komplett zuwuchern!


----------



## jochen (2. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo...

@ Dodi...

Klasse, so wird geholfen ich danke dir!.... 

@ Jürgen...

schön das du mir antwortest, das mit den Stichlingen probiere ich aus. Ich habe deine Bilder angesehen. Du hast ja jede Menge Pflanzen im Teich, rück doch mal ein paar Tipps Zwecks Bepflanzung raus. 
Wäre ja schon fast Nachbarschaftshilfe..... 

@ all...

Ein paar Erfahrungen die Ihr zur Bepflanzung in diesem Thema schreibt, würde nicht nur mir, sondern auch den "stillen Lesern" des Forums weiterhelfen.


----------



## karsten. (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

erinnert Ihr Euch


----------



## Elfriede (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo,

@ Dodi,
fast alle diese Pflanzen, die Du lieber im Wachstum einschränken möchtest habe ich auch in meinem Teich. Bei mir wachsen sie alllerdings nur spärlich, bzw. überhaupt nur, wenn ich sie dünge. Also kann ich zur Pflanzenfrage nichts beitragen. Aber vielleicht ist eine andere Sache interessant, die ich gestern in einem Pflanzen- und Teichzentrum erfahren habe. Mag sein, dass Euch das Material bereits bekannt ist, das man mir als Substratersatz  zur Pflanzung in Körben angeboten hat, nämlich eine Art federleichter Mineralwolle, fischtauglich, wie man mir versicherte und ohne jegliche Nährstoffe. Sofern dieses Material hält was es verspricht, sehe ich seinen wesentlichen Vorteil im leichten Gewicht, denn einen großen Pflanzkorb, gefüllt mit Sand oder Kies bei Bedarf aus dem Teich zu heben ist, zumindest für mich, Schwerarbeit. Vielleicht weiß jemand von Euch mehr darüber.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Doris (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo Helmut

Wieviele __ Sonnenbarsche wir mittlerweile haben, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Bevor die Teichsaison zu Ende ging, haben wir weiterhin nur 3 gezählt. Moderliesen schwimmen jedoch zu Hunderten in unserem Teich. Vielleicht sorgen die Sonnenbarsche ja in diesem Jahr für Nachwuchs und wir stellen fest, dass wir 2 zu viel eingesetzt haben. Wir werden sehen. 
Vielleicht werden sich noch andere User mit Erfahrungen über das Verhältnis 3 Sonnenbarsche gegen Hunderte von __ Moderlieschen zu Wort melden.

Bin schon ganz gespannt


--------------------------------------
Es grüßt vom verregneten Alfsee

Doris


----------



## Annett (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo Jochen,

ich habe beides probiert. Um die Körbe unsichtbar werden zu lassen braucht man wirklich sehr viel Geschick. Bei schwankendem Wasserstand sind sie mal komplett unter Wasser und dann schauen sie wieder einige cm raus... Ich hab das Geschick also nicht 

Als ich meinen Teich baute, kannte ich noch keine Teichforen. Deshalb habe ich auch viele der klassischen Anfängerfehler gemacht, vor denen wir hier und heute andere bewahren wollen. 
Denn diese Erfahrungen kosten Zeit und Geld!
Unter anderem habe ich eine Steinlinie außen um die Folie, damit die hochgestellte Folie bleibt, wo sie ist (Saugsperre). Würde ich heute definitiv anders machen, weil z.B. ein exaktes Grasmähen unmöglich ist. Ich habe in den Randbereichen groben Kies (setzt sich sehr schnell voller Fadenalgen)... den habe ich im Laufe der Zeit mit feinem Sand vermischt, damit sich die Pflanzen etwas wohler fühlen usw...
Wenn Du an den vielzitierten Verlegesand kommst, dann gib ihn dort in den Teich, wo Du 100%ig Pflanzen setzen willst. Darin wachsen sie um einiges besser als in reinem Sand. Körbe und Gefäße würde ich weitestgehend vermeiden, es sei denn Du möchtest unbedingt stark __ wuchernde Pflanzen im Teich haben und kannst sie entsprechend gut tarnen. 
Dafür sind sie durchaus nützlich, können aber auch schnell mal kaputt gehen.

Seerosen pflanzt Du am Besten in einen geschlossenen Eimer in ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch. Bei genügend Lehm wirst Du im ersten Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht düngen müssen, dafür dann im Frühjahr des 2.Jahres. Dafür nimmt man diese Düngekegel (Osmocote) und drückt sie tief in das Substrat der Seerose. Seerosen sind Starkzehrer und brauchen für die Blütenbildung viele Nährstoffe.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hi Jochen,

ein Teil der Pflanzen ist ja schon in der Datenbank aufgefürt (mit Ansprüchen, Wuchstemperament). Die __ Seekanne wird in deinem Teich ruckzuck alle anderen Pflanzen in ihrem Bereich plattmachen (ich rupfe jedes Jahr an die 10qm). __ Krebsschere und Froschbiß brauchen saures Wasser.
Zu den geplanten Fischen: Für die Orfen ist der Teich zu klein (da sie bepflanzten Flachwasserbereiche meiden und sehr schwimmfreudig sind sollte die Teichoberfläche min. 100qm betragen (Schwarmfische daher min 6-8 Stück). __ Sonnenbarsche solltest Du bei nur 1m Tiefe ebenfalls meiden. Sie sind nicht ganz winterfest und in sehr vielen Teich wird sich der Sonnenbarschbestand diesen Winter verabschiedet haben. Auch bringt ein einzelner Sonnenbarsch bei Moderlieschennachwuchs nicht viel (sind zu faul um hinter schnellschwimmender Beute an der Oberfläche herzujagen, pirschen sich lieber an am Boden rumlungernde Fischbrut heran). __ Moderlieschen werden nicht alt, die meisten sterben schon nach der ersten Laichsaison. Daher braucht man ihren starken Nachwuch eigentlich nicht loszuwerden, es bleiben nur so viele am Leben wie der Teich ernähren kann. (bei mir wird aber auch nicht gefüttert). Selten das ein Moderlieschen 2-3 Jahre alt wird.

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo Frank

Danke für deine herrliche Ausführung. Hast mich bestärkt doch __ Moderlieschen in meinen Teich einzusetzen. War mir bis jetzt nicht sicher.

Was die Orfen angeht hast du vollkommen recht. Mein Teich hat in den größten Ausdehnungen 19 x 16 m und manchmal kommt mir vor, als ob meine Goldorfen einen noch größeren Teich wollen, so wie Die manchmal hin und her schießen.
 
Hier schießen sie zwar nicht durch die Gegend sondern Tümpeln an der Oberfläche herum.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## jochen (4. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo...

vielen Dank für eure Antworten...

@ Frank...

Ich habe mich bei meiner Beschreibung des Teiches etwas unklar ausgedrückt, der Teich ist 1,5m Tief.

Nachdem die __ Seekanne hier zweimal als Wucherer bezeichnet worden ist, fliegt sie aus meiner Planung, da der Teich relativ klein ist.

Nun zu den Orfen, diese Fische würden mir gefallen weil sie als flinke Insektenjäger beschrieben sind, aber eine Teichfläche von 100m² hab ich leider nicht. Hier im Forum haben zwar einige Mitglieder Orfen in wesentlich kleineren Teichen, ich werde aber deinen Rat befolgen da die Orfen sich in meinen Teich sicherlich nicht wohlfühlen würden.
Nun habe ich nach alternativen gestöbert, und bin auf die Amerkanischen Rotflossenorfen (Notropis lutrensis) gestoßen, sie werden nur 8cm. lang und sind auch Schwarmfische. Zudem sehen sie mMn. schön aus.
Allerdings wird diese Art nur als bedingt winterhart beschrieben. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Fischen?

@ Annett...

Meine Seerose werde ich nochmal aus den Teich nehmen und sie in einen Eimer oÄ. pflanzen.

Der Verlegesand, wird des öfteren als sehr gutes Substrat beschrieben, nur woher bekommt man den? Eine Antwort darauf habe ich noch nicht gelesen.
Vielleicht kann jemand schreiben woher man den braunen Lehm beziehen kann. 

@ all...

Hat jemand schon zu der Mineralwolle die Elfriede beschrieben hat eine Erfahrung?
Zu den Links die Karsten eingestellt hat, werd ich mir das Beste für meine Zwecke heraussuchen, ich denke die Ideallösung ob im Korb oder in`s Substrat zu Pflanzen wird es sowieso nicht geben.
Wichtig war mir zb. im Falle der Seekanne gröbere Fehler zu vermeiden.
Wenn jemand meint die ein oder andere Pflanze sollte ich für meine Teichgröße lieber weglassen, oder auf jeden Fall in Kübeln setzen freue ich mich über jede Antwort.
Schön wäre es auch wenn ich noch Ideen bekommen würde für eine besonders schöne, oder sehr nützliche Pflanze die ich noch nicht in meiner Planung eingeschlossen habe.


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hi Jochen,

frag doch mal den Baustoffhändler (nicht Baumarkt  ) Deines Vertrauens nach Füll- oder Verlegesand, oder in der nächsten Sand-/Kiesgrube! Normalerweise ist es eher ein Abfallprodukt beim Abbau. Der Sand sollte um die 30% braunen Lehm enthalten.


----------



## StefanS (5. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo Annett,

auch mein Kommentar zu den Pflanzen:

Typha minima: Vorsicht, extrem expansiv, lässt sich durch nichts (Samenflug) eindämmen.
__ Schwertlilie: Würde ich unbedingt im Gefäss halten und regelmässig kontrollieren, ob sie ausbrechen will (will sie...)
__ Kardinalslobelie: Halte ich für einen solchen Teich für sehr dominant.
Simsen: Wuchern, sind ebenfalls praktisch nicht einzudämmen - wurde schon gesagt.
Wasserhyazinthen und Muschelblumen: Halte ich für verzichtbar, der Kompost wird auch so ausreichend bestückt.

Alle anderen Pflanzen sind aus meiner Sicht sehr schön gewählt.

Die Mineralwolle, die Elfriede erwähnt, wären sicher bei sehr grossen und auch sehr schweren Pflanzkübeln von Vorteil (vorausgesetzt, das Wasser kann durch Abzugslöcher abfliessen). Ich mache das immer so, dass ich derartige Kübel (unter Wasser sind sie ja leicht) an einen Rand manövriere, wo man festen Stand hat - bis knapp unter die Wasseroberfläche. Dann lassen sie sich meist mit einem kleinen Ruck herausheben. Funktioniert selbst bei meinen 60 cm zylindrischen Lotoskübeln ohne Abzugslöcher.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Elfriede (5. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo Stefan,

genau dieser kleine Ruck ist für mich als 50kg-Frau nur schwer zu schaffen, denn leider habe ich bei der Wahl der Pflanzgefäße (45x 60) meine Kraft überschätzt. Ich werde mir einen Sack mit dieser Mineralwolle bestellen und zu Ostern nach Paros mitnehmen, - ein Versuch kann nicht schaden, denke ich. Ich möchte natürlich auch sehen wie sich die Pflanzen in diesem Material entwickeln. 
Braucht es die Abzugslöcher damit das leichte Material nicht aufschwimmt oder sind  sie aus anderen Gründen nötig? Ich werde die Mineralwolle sicher mit einer Kieslage abdecken.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Stefan: 
ich kann leider nicht aus eigenen Erfahrungen beurteilen welche Pflanzen wuchern und welche nicht. Typha mini hat sich bei mir durch Ausläufer ausgebreitet, aber gewollt und es hält sich in Grenzen. Die __ Schwertlilien wachsen zum Teil mehr rückwärts als vorwärts (außer die Beiden direkt am Filterauslauf). __ Papageienfeder wächst definitiv rückwärts. 
Aber das Problem hab ich ja schon von Anfang an...

Bei der __ Kardinalslobelie sehe ich noch ein anderes Problem. Jochen wohnt in ähnlichen klimatischen Verhältnissen wie wir. Meine Lobelie scheint erfroren zu sein. Ihm wird nach einer schönen Blüte im ersten Jahr wahrscheinlich ähnliches passieren!

@Jochen
Als Pflanzen die eigentlich auch noch unbedingt dazu gehören und schöne Horste bilden kann ich nur die __ Binsen empfehlen!


----------



## jochen (5. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo...

Erstmal Danke für die rege Beteiligung... 

Ich werde euren Rat befolgen und die gelbe __ Schwertlilie in ein Gefäss planzen.
Wäre dafür eine Schüssel oder ein Pflanzkorb besser geeignet?

Da ich die __ Kardinalslobelie nicht missen möchte werde ich die Pflanze aus dem Teich heraus nehmen und in die feuchte Wiese zb: oberhalb des Bachlaufes pflanzen, ich glaube so bekommt sie Wirkung ohne alles zu behaupten.

Die Wasserhyazinthe und die __ Muschelblume möchte ich im ersten Teichjahr verwenden wenn die Neuanpflanzung noch nicht so sehr zur Geltung kommt. Danach werden sie leider auf den Kompost wandern, im nächsten Jahr hoffe ich die beiden nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Der __ Rohrkolben gefällt mir persönlich weil es für mich DIE Teichpflanze ist.
Ich habe bewusst die _minima_ gewählt weil sie halt der kleinste Rohrkolben ist. Hier möchte ich unvernünftig sein und ihn mal ausprobieren.
Eine Frage dazu, ist der kleine Rohrkolben auch "gefährlich" für die PVC Folie?

Die graue Simse wird aus meiner Planung gestrichen.

Die Nadelsimse möchte ich im nächsten Jahr ausprobieren wenn sich die anderen Pflanzen schon ein wenig stark gemacht haben. 
Siehe dazu den Beitrag von Annett zu diesen Thema.www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1861/?q=Nadelsimse
Es gibt noch die Zwergnadelsimse (Eleocharis parvula) vielleicht wuchert die nicht so sehr?
Hat jemand mit der Zwergnadelsimse Erfahrung?



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Alle anderen Pflanzen sind aus meiner Sicht sehr schön gewählt.



@ StefanS...           *Danke*


@ Annett...

Ich hab mal in meinen Pflanzenbuch unter __ Binsen nachgelesen, die hier würde mir gefallen >>> __ Flatter-Binse (Juncus effesus).
Der Beschreibung nach dürfte sie für relativ kleinere Teiche geeignet sein.


----------



## StefanS (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*



			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht es die Abzugslöcher damit das leichte Material nicht aufschwimmt oder sind  sie aus anderen Gründen nötig?



Hallo Elfriede,

dafür musst Du Dir einen Skalven halten (macht meine Frau ja auch...  ). Wenn Du denn unbedingt arbeiten möchtest, würde ich abzugslöcher dringend empfehlen: Grosse Kübel voller Wasser sind nur unwesentlich schwerer als grosse Kübel voller Substrat.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## StefanS (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> ...und die gelbe __ Schwertlilie in ein Gefäss planzen.
> Wäre dafür eine Schüssel oder ein Pflanzkorb besser geeignet?



Hmmm, meine bisherigen Erfahrungen besagen, dass feinmaschige Körbe leicht gesprengt werden - durch weitmaschige, stabile, wachsen die Rhizome hindurch. Mein Vorschlag also: Geschlossenes Gefäss oder grobmaschigen Kübel mit absolut reissfestem Vlies.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo Jochen,

hab deine Liste noch mal durchgelesen und will mal ein paar Anmerkungen zu bestimmten Arten loswerden.
* Krebsschere*, *Froschbiß* und * Fieberklee* wachsen nur bei kalkarmen/kalkfreien sauren Wasser gut (lieben moorige Brühe)
Die * Goldkeule* ist ein __ Tiefwurzler, braucht eine recht dicke Erdschicht (min.40cm dick) unter sich (meine alten Dinger sitzen in 25cm hohen Töpfen, doch das ist ihnen zu flach, die Wurzeln unter dem Topf sind fast 60cm lang und haben die Töpfe um fast 20cm nach oben gedrückt da sie nicht weiter in die Tiefe konnten). Sollte min 20cm tief im Wasser stehen da nicht 100%ig winterhart. Das * Hechtkraut* ebenfalls mit min. 20cm Wasser über den Wurzeln pflanzen da auch nicht ganz winterfest. * Zwergrohrkolben* wuchern genau so wie ihre großen Brüder.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Die __ Kardinalslobelie ist nur bedingt winterfest (braucht guten Schutz um bei uns über den Winter zu kommen). Ein paar Tage unter -5 Grad und sie ist hin

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo...

freut mich riesig wie ihr helft... 

Also ich werde die Schwertlillie in ein geschlossenes Gefäss setzen.
Denn kleinen __ Rohrkolben in einen Kübel, auch wenn er sich im Flug ausbreitet, hoffe ich in so einzugrenzen.
Für die __ Goldkeule werde ich Ausschau nach einen hohen Pflanzkorb halten, da ich diese Pflanze auch sehr gerne möchte.
__ Hechtkraut (hatte ich schon zwei Jahre in einen Steintrog als Miniteich, und überwinterte immer recht gut im Keller) im Freien auf mind. 20cm. Tiefe pflanzen.

Eine Frage noch zu den Pflanzen die saures Wasser lieben.
Ich möchte ähnlich wie Karsten ein überhängentes Ufer gestalten, wobei ich auch Eichenholz als Deko verwenden möchte.
Stimmt es das durch die Säure im Eichenholz der PH Wert gesenkt wird?

Relativ gesehen stimmt das mMn. mit Sicherheit.
 Aber kann zB. 3m Eichenholz (15-20cm D.) den PH Wert von 8000ltr. Wasser senken?


----------



## karsten. (7. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> ...........Stimmt es das durch die Säure im Eichenholz der PH Wert gesenkt wird?......




hallo

ich glaube 
(und da sind wir wieder bei dem am-Meisten-User-fressenden 
Garten-teich-forum-thema)      

eine Chance auf Dauer einen "niedrigen" Ph-Wert (um 7,2-max7,5 )einzustellen bedarf es vor allem eines stabilen biologischen Gleichgewichtes

sowie der Einsatz von saurem Frischwasser 
(in meinem Fall nur Regenwasser)
und der kontrolliertem Nutzung der "natürlichen Entkalkung"
Trotzdem müssen genug Härtebilder (z.b. Muschelkalk) 
im Teich sein um den Ph-Wert zu puffern zu können.

ich bilde mir schon ein durch den Einsatz von Eiche einen positiven Einfluss
in die Richtung des von mir gewünschten Mileus genommen zu haben 
aber nur in der Summe aller Faktoren .

selbst der kurzfristige Einsatz von 
RICHTIG konzentriertem __ Eichen-Gerbsäuren-Tee
senkt den Ph-wert nur minimal .
     

DAS mach ich in Verbindung mit geheimnisvollen Beschwörungen
eigentlich gegen Algen.  

mit freundlichem Gruß
karsten.


----------



## Elfriede (7. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo Karsten,

was Du da schreibst klingt gut und gefällt mir, aber wie kann man die "natürliche Entkalkung" kontrollieren und könnte man anstatt " __ Eichen-Gerbsäure-Tee" auch Tannin verwenden? 

@ Stefan

meine Frage war wirklich blöd, Dein Rat dafür umso besser!

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (7. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*



			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> ....wie kann man die "natürliche Entkalkung" kontrollieren und könnte man anstatt " __ Eichen-Gerbsäure-Tee" auch Tannin verwenden?
> ....



Hallo

"Kontrollieren" ist vielleicht das falsche Wort

in meinem eingefahrenen Teich gehe ich nur den (nicht schwierigen)
Balanceakt ein , dem natürlichen Bestreben der Versäuerung nur so weit 
entgegen zu wirken ,wie es meinem Pflanzenbestand am Besten bekommt.

Was willst Du denn mit Tannin erreichen ?
Der Eichensud hat mehr Bestandteile als nur Gerbsäure 
unter anderem Farbstoffe die der Photosynthese der Algen größere Probleme bringen als höheren Pflanzen .

mit freundlichem Gruß

karsten.


----------



## Elfriede (7. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo Karsten,

über Tannin habe ich immer wieder gelesen, zum Beispiel folgenden Wochentipp von Oase-Teichfreund:

21. Woche] Fadenalgen lassen sich biologisch in Griff bekommen, indem man 1.den pH-Wert des Teiches auf Werte von 6.8 bis 7.3° einstellt und 2.dem Wasser Eichenholz-Häcksel mit hohem Rindenanteil zusetzt oder 3.sich aus der Apotheke Tannin besorgt (1 Teelöffel Tannin in 10 l Wasser aufgelöst – reicht für 1 m3 Teichwasser) oder 4.Gerstenstroh nach einem aus England stammenden Verfahren einsetzt (100 gr reichen für 1 m3 Teichwasser). Im Fall von Eichenholz und Tannin sind es Gerbstoffe, die das Algenwachstum behindern. Gerstenstroh setzt beim Fäulnisprozess Lignin frei, welches das Algenwachstum unterdrückt. Gerstenstroh oder Eichenholz wird in Gewebesäcken in das Teichwasser eingebracht. 

Ich habe natürlich einen viel höheren PH als hier angegeben und auch von Dir empfohlen, er liegt seit 1998 völlig stabil bei 8,4-8,5. Auch die anderen Wasserwerte, die ich allerdings erst seit drei Jahren regelmäßig messe, verändern sich so gut wie nie. Heuer will ich, so wie Du,  ausschließlich Regenwasser für den Teich verwenden und bin gespannt ob der PH dadurch etwas absinkt. Besteht bei Verwendung von ausschließlich Regenwasser nicht die Gefahr, dass ein Teich an Mineralstoffen verarmt?

Herzliche Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## jochen (7. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen, wie habt ihr gepflanzt....*

Hallo...

Ich verfolge mit Interesse das Thema zum PH-Wert, man kann dabei nur lernen.
Ich selbst möchte meinen Teich mit einer Wasserader füllen die durch unser Grundstück läuft. Beim Bau unseres Hauses sind wir bei den Baggerarbeiten darauf gestoßen. 
Soviel Ärger und Frust dieses _unterirdische_ Bächlein bei den Bauarbeiten gebracht hat, bereitet es uns jetzt viel Freude bei der jährlichen Wasserrechnung..... 
Durch _fangen_ dieser Wasseradern mit einen Drainagesystem haben wir jetzt eine Quelle in ca. 2m. Tiefe die uns stündlich mit 1800ltr. Wasser versorgt. Die verschiedenen Parameter muß ich noch messen, im Herbst habe ich zum letzten mal den PH-Wert gemessen der damals bei 6,8 lag.
Regenwasser und Quellwasserleitungen wurden beim Bau getrennt verlegt.


----------

